

How the Nielsen TV ratings work — and what could replace them - kiubo
http://io9.com/#!5636210/how-the-nielsen-tv-ratings-work--and-what-could-replace-them

======
kiubo
This is the question that will be the game changer: Will the current ad-break-
supported television model even be around in 20 years?

I can't imagine that this model will hold up. Will the broadcasters eventually
be cut out of the equation except for maybe live events?

